# ممكن مساعده فى شراء ماكينه صناعه المسامير الخشابى



## fokary (10 يوليو 2010)

ممكن اى حد عنده معلومات عن ماكينات صناعه المسامير الخشابى يساعدنى
انواع الماكينات وافضل الانواع؟؟
سعرها تقريبا كام؟؟؟
اشتريها منين فى مصر ؟؟؟؟؟؟
تكلفه قطع الغيار والمواد الخام تقريبا كام؟؟؟
برجاء المساعده


----------



## fokary (26 يوليو 2010)

معقول مافيش ردود حتى الان


----------



## محمودالسويسى (26 يوليو 2010)

ان شاء اللة عندى حل لك فانا لى تجربة فانا اعرف مصنعى هذة الماكينة واى ماكينة سحب كل ما عليك هو الاتصال بهذا الرقم 0181926655 وعفوا قد اكون مشغولا


----------



## 7bgroup (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*بخصوص ماكينة صناعه المسمار الخشابي*

[FONT=&quot] شركة سفن بي تعمل في مجال تصنيع مكونات مصنع كامل لتصنيع المسمار الخشابى من ماكينات سحب السلك - ماكينة تصنيع المسمار باحجامه -حجر سن السكاكين - الشلقمة...الخ

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]ننفرد بأن نقدم للراغبين في الاستثمارات الصغيرة المرتفعه الربحية دراسة متكاملة عن انشاء مصنع لانتاج المسامير الخشابي والسلك .. وتشتمل الدراسة على تجهيز مصنع متكامل بالقدرة الانتاجية المطلوبة ومشتملة على ايضا اسعار غير موجوده غير بشركتنا حيث ان ماكيناتنا تنافس الماكينات الاوروبية في الجوده و تنافس الاسعار الصينية في الثمن .. ونتميز بان خدمة مابعد البيع واعمال الصيانه متوفرة لدينا ..دائما نحن الاقرب ونحن الاقل سعرا .[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT] http://7bengineers.webs.com
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]التليفون / الفاكس : 0020233886563 7[/FONT][email protected][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]التسويق : 0020101317005 - الهندسة الفنية : 0020126777690 - المبيعات : 0020126461107 [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## 7bgroup (13 يناير 2011)

شركة سفن بي للصناعات والتوكيلات الميكانيكية


*
*
*
*
*نشاطات الشركة : *
*أولا : تجهيزات المصانع :*
نقوم بالتصميم و التصنيع و الصيانة لمعدات المصانع و المهمات الخاصة بالمصانع حسب احتياج العميل وبما يتوافق مع سرعة العمل بالمصنع .
معدات المناوله اليدويه​ Equipment Material handling​​ المهمات الصناعيه والمخازن​ Industrial & Storage Supplier​​ ومنها على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر المنتجات الآتيه :-​ · ترولليات ذات صينيه تحميل للمكاتب / المخاون / الورش. 
Platform Hand Truck
· ترولليات للصناديق والكراتين. 
Professional Hand Truck 
· ترولليات لآسطوانات الغازات الطبيه والصناعية. 
Gas Cylinder Hand Truck
· رولليات أقفاص من السلك للتخزين والنقل. 
Storage trolley
· ترولليات وشوك لنقل البراميل. 
Drum Grag and Truck
· عربات ذات يد للجر وصينيه للدوران. 
Wagon Hand Truck
· تركيبات متنوعه للشوك والكلاركات. 
Forklift Attachment 
· ترولليات ذات صينيه تحميل للمكاتب / المخاون / الورش. 
Platform Hand Truck​ 


*ثانيا اعمال التصنيع والحداده :- *
· نقوم بكافه اعمال التصنيع من خزانات وتنكات (الحديد & الاستانلس) بجميع الآقطار والاحجام  بما يتناسب أحتياجات العميل .
· نقوم بتصنيع جميع أنواع مستلزمات التركيبات والمشروعات ( المساليب بأنواعها & المخاريط بأنواعها و المواسير بانواعها وبكافه الآقطار & الآكواع بكافه أنواعها وأقطارها ) .
· تصنيع المعدات والماكينات والتنفيذ على الرسومات الهندسيه حيث لدينا مهندسون متخصصون فى اعمال دراسه للرسومات والتنفيذ عليها بالجودة المطلوبة بألاضافه اننا نستطيع تقديم الحلول المناسبة للمشكلات التي تطرأ أثناء التركيبات .
· تصنيع كافه أنواع السلات المعدنية التتى تستخدم فى أعمال الجلفنه والطلاء
· تصنيع وتوريد كافه أنواع الصاج ( حديد & استنلس ) المخروم بألاقطار والآشكال المطلوبة لصاج سمك ( من 1مم & 3 مم ) .
· تصنيع وتوريد وتركيب خطوط مواسير الفلاتر وأنظمة التهوية.
· تصنيع وتصميم فلاتر الباج لسحب الآتربه بالأحجام المختلفة.
· تنفيذ وتصنيع جميع الأجزاء الميكانيكية وفق الرسومات الهندسية.
· لدينا خبره فى جميع أنواع اللحامات ونقوم بعمل جميع الأختبارت على اللحام .​ 
*ثالثا اعمال التصنيع :- *
· نقوم بأعمال التصنيع على ماكينات CNC  والماكينات العامة
· نقوم بتصنيع الأسطمبات بماكينات ال CNC وال WIRE CUT​ 
*رابعا الوكالات الصناعيه :- *
· الوكلاء الوحيدون لتسويق ماكينات تعبئة السوائل و البويات الصناعة المصرية
· الوكلاء الوحيدون لتسويق كرسي مرضى عيادات الرمد الصناعه المصرية


*شركة سفن بي للصناعات الميكانيكية والتوكيلات الصناعية *​ *ت : 0126461107 -0126777690 - 01521293966*​ *7[email protected]*


*https://sites.google.com/site/7bengineers/home*
*
*​


----------

